# Does microwave alter the GI of sweet potatoes?



## Robin Hood (May 13, 2005)

According to the web (the most reliable source of info...lol), REGULAR potatoes have a higher GI when nuked. I was wondering if the same applies to sweet potatoes. I first cook them by boiling them, but use a microwave to reheat. Does this alter the GI?


----------



## Robin Hood (May 13, 2005)

Anyone?? Emma??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 13, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Anyone?? Emma??


Sorry - I was sleeping! (time difference  )

Microwaved potato has a GI of ~80, which is not all that different to the other forms of cooking (the GI of potato is highly variable - it depends on type, cooking, processing and lots of other things).

In terms of Sweet Tato - I don't think re-heating it in the microwave will alter the GI appreciably. The GI of boiled sweet tato is ~60 (GL = 17) so I would think that microwaved values would also be around this.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Emma! What about baked sweet potatoes...what is the GI of those?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 13, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma! What about baked sweet potatoes...what is the GI of those?


Sorry - No specific studies have been done on baked sweet tato (or if they do they do not state that it has been cooked that way) - but all the other studies done record values between 44 (Australia) and 75 (New Zealand). So I imagine it would be in that range.


----------



## ReelBigFish (May 13, 2005)

i think it has to do with the "doneness" of it too. If its over cooked the GI will be higher. So maybe undercook the potato and when you reheat it, it'll be perfect.


----------

